
Notes on computer science, math, research, programming, and industry - gregosaur
http://yz.mit.edu/notes/
======
jacobscott
Yang's notes are awesome! I considered their strength a positive signal when
he recruited me to Infer, a startup which he left MIT ABD to cofound
([https://www.infer.com/about.html](https://www.infer.com/about.html)).

We're hiring, so if you're impressed by these notes, check out our careers
page: [https://www.infer.com/careers.html](https://www.infer.com/careers.html)
or email me directly jh<lastname>@infer.com

~~~
pajju
Excellent I loved your product and the direction its moving.

We are working on a similar concept.

We aim to predict - Customer behaviors based on a function of their Geography,
previous CRM notes, tags, liking and tastes. We call that as Interest-Graph
and store them as nodes. We identify patterns.

We don't focus on leads; as we don't have much data. Rather repeat buyers,
these are previous customers. We try to predict buying-behaviors from data in
structured, unstructured sources, papers, CRM's and ERP.

So far we are able to predict: what campaigns might work on a group of
customers, based on our graph data.

------
iyulaev
I'm really confused. This looks like someone's private notes on various tech
subjects. Kind of like the notes I might keep in my notebook. Very little
context, and hard for me to make anything out of this. Am I approaching this
wrong?

~~~
xyzzyrz
Hello, author here. It's just a set of reference notes I mainly keep for
myself, but it's not really private - I share it as-is in case others can
extract value from it (I'm surprised that this made HN front page). I do think
it would be neat to make what's there more accessible/useful to a broader set
of folks. If you have any ideas on how to improve the content, drop me a pull
request! [https://github.com/yang/notes](https://github.com/yang/notes)

~~~
hga
The couple of pages I looked at looked useful, and I can state one thing
immediately:

Look at the Compilers page, and all the real estate at the top devoted to
parsing. Then look at Lisp ^_^. (You did do SICP under Brian Harvey, right?)

More seriously, at the very least I expect some of those pages to help me not
overlook something important in the future in a project or two I'm thinking
about. Those are of course fields where I have a grounding; if someone else
looks at a page and feels completely lost, that's probably a signal to learn
the foundations, which the notes can help in, as topics to search on, for
judging books and other guides for their coverage (again touching on the
completeness idea), etc.

~~~
xyzzyrz
Hah, surprised the Lisp section even exists! Yeah I took SICP with Harvey
(though long before starting these notes). This is probably an artifact of me
filling in notes opportunistically/as I come across things. But thanks for the
comment, glad these are (potentially) helpful!

------
keiferski
Any thoughts on using a Wiki system like this to organize notes, thoughts,
etc.? I've always used EverNote but it isn't as organized as I would prefer.

~~~
xyzzyrz
Author here. "Organized" isn't exactly the word I would use to describe my
notes either, but I guess it's all relative!

I started using gitit since I had already kept my notes in a bunch of git-
versioned text files (formatted in Markdown/Pandoc), so it was a convenient
way for me to publish them for others to consume. It features feeds, TeX math,
various output format generators, etc. I actually don't leverage much of the
other wiki functionality (cross-ref linking, multiple users).

Markdown's a great format for most of the notes I keep (text, outlined text,
quoted text, code snippets, links, etc.), but I have yet to find a system that
beats LyX for writing TeX math. And of course both are useless if you want to
just draw/scribble a diagram (Xournal covers that) or clip images you find (I
use EverNote). Such is the scattered state of note-taking as I know it.

